# One Fishin' Buddy Who Didn't Cancel! Seadrift, TX 4/18/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Unfortunately customers canceled due to weather, and as luck would have it, most of the rain passed during the night. But my lil' fishing buddy was ready to roll. Fishing continues to be strong here on the Middle Texas Coast. Wade fishing shin to thigh deep water or sight casting redfish in the marsh, we are in full time Spring patterns. We are seeing a lot of solid trout from 18-23" and even a couple trophy fish in the 7-8 pound range. I believe that if we can keep these Low Pressure systems moving through every few weeks and our bay waters don't get to high in salinity, fishing will stay very consistent. We are taking May and June bookings now, so don't miss your opportunity to get in on some great action and memorable stories. Contact me today and check out the website for more details.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Awesome pictures Captain Nathan. Nothing lights me up inside like seeing kids catch fish. Cherish this time because it goes by way too fast. My babies are 22 and 20 and I remember it like yesterday.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

That's the best fishing buddy to take.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Great video man,,,,


----------

